# Modern Arnis and Balintakwak Concepts Seminar



## hardheadjarhead (Sep 23, 2004)

Datu Tim Hartman will be giving a Modern Arnis and Balintawak Concepts seminar in Bloomington, Indiana on October 9, 2004.

The seminar will run from 10:00-4:00, with a lunch break.

Cost...get this...$40.00.

Regardless of your style, feel free to come and join us.  

Location:  Monroe County Martial Arts, 223 S. Pete Ellis Drive, Bloomington, Indiana.

For information contact me via PM here at MartialTalk or call 812-339-5425 and ask for Steve Scott.


Regards,


Steve


----------



## Flatlander (Sep 23, 2004)

6 hours for forty bucks?  How can you ****ing go wrong?  Man, you Americans and your plentitude of excellent training opportunities are starting to annoy me.......


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Sep 23, 2004)

flatlander said:
			
		

> 6 hours for forty bucks?  How can you ****ing go wrong?  Man, you Americans and your plentitude of excellent training opportunities are starting to annoy me.......



Don't get spoiled. This is an intro special.


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Sep 24, 2004)

Datu Puti said:
			
		

> Don't get spoiled. This is an intro special.


I'm happy to jump on the intro special offer...!


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Sep 24, 2004)

Well, this is a way for Tim to get some exposure here in the Midwest.

For those interested, that night we'll probably go out to Janko's Little Zagreb steak joint...that is if Tim stays the night and flies out the next morning.  

Incredible steaks.  



Regards,


Steve


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Sep 24, 2004)

And, I hear, beautiful waitresses.

(Added for flatlander's benefit.)


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Sep 24, 2004)

Steak and women?! Hell you might have to kick me out of town!

artyon:  :drinkbeer  :cheers:  :ladysman:  artyon:


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Sep 24, 2004)

Datu Puti said:
			
		

> Steak and women?! Hell you might have to kick me out of town!
> 
> artyon: :drinkbeer :cheers: :ladysman: artyon:


Note to HHJH:  Bring steak to seminar.  We will supply the women.


----------



## Flatlander (Sep 24, 2004)

OK.  Movin' to the States.  Anyone know of any employment opportunitites for a lazy guy with a good sense of humour?  It has to pay well.


----------



## Cruentus (Sep 24, 2004)

I wonder if Kate would be pissed if I skipped my wedding to go to Indiana?

  :roflmao:


----------



## bignick (Sep 24, 2004)

Tulisan said:
			
		

> I wonder if Kate would be pissed if I skipped my wedding to go to Indiana?
> 
> :roflmao:


can't see why she would...


----------



## Flatlander (Sep 24, 2004)

Tulisan said:
			
		

> I wonder if Kate would be pissed if I skipped my wedding to go to Indiana?
> 
> :roflmao:


Paul, with the price of this seminar, how could you pass it up?  I'm sure she would understand.  Training is important.  Steak too.


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Sep 24, 2004)

lol - I can just imagine that conversation.

"Honey, I have to go to Indiana for a seminar.  It's an emergency.  They have steak, too."

"Whu-huhn?!?!?"


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Sep 25, 2004)

Datu Puti said:
			
		

> Steak and women?! Hell you might have to kick me out of town!
> 
> artyon:  :drinkbeer  :cheers:  :ladysman:  artyon:





(Does Remy impression)

Oh..my God...TIM.  De women at de steak house are VERY BEAUTIFUL.  Oh wow.  

(Back to normal voice)

I kid thee not.  When we went there last, there was one of the most beautiful women I've ever seen working there.  She was on "water glass duty", and we couldn't hydrate fast enough.  She was stunning.  Dark, gorgeous.  She was really, really good at pouring water, too.  Had a certain fluid grace, as it were.

And the steaks are over an inch thick.  You've got to try the 24 ounce Porterhouse.  Seasoned in rock salt and grilled over apple wood chips. 

Probably why Bobby Knight liked to eat there so much. 


Regards,


Steve


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Sep 25, 2004)

Mongo says GOOOOOOOOOOOOOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
artyon:


----------



## GAB (Sep 25, 2004)

Hi, 

Steaks, rock salt, tannic acid, beer and girls.

Sounds like trouble for the Heart Bone.

Good imitation of the (Remy voice) brings it back into the head in a heart beat.

Sounds like a really good time.

You mean to say you can't, have your Kate and Edith too?
I think that is a fair reason for not showing, unless of course you will bring the new bride, jet age you know. 

Bloomington, Indiana for the honeymoon, what a story for the local newspaper.

Regards, Gary


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Sep 25, 2004)

Mongo?  Wait'll you meet "Big Josh"...he'll be at the seminar.  Feisty will tell you...he looks JUST LIKE Alex Karras' character in "Blazing Saddles".  He was at Janko's the night we saw the woman in question.  I thought he was going to cry because of her beauty...which was disconcerting, given his size.


Regards,


Steve


----------



## Cruentus (Sep 25, 2004)

Hmmm...having my Kate and Edith too....
 :fanboy: 
(walks into hotel room) "Kate, I brought you back some steak. Oh...her? Excuse my rudeness...Kate, meet Edith. She is really good at...ah...pouring water. Yea, she'll be crashing in our room tonight. Oh, yea, darn, we only have one bed. How will we manage? Hmmmmm...."
%think% 
 :whip: 
*smack on back of head*

"Oh yes, dear! I am working on those place cards! Martialtalk? No...um..of course I am not playing around in there again. Say....what do you think about Indiana in October, honey?"     

Heheh...Yea, I don't think this'll fly, guys. It was worth the try, though :ultracool


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Sep 26, 2004)

Josh is a very sweet guy.  He should have asked her for her phone number or something.  If I make it to the steak dinner and he's there, I'm going to try to get this infamous woman's number for him.


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Sep 27, 2004)

Feisty Mouse said:
			
		

> Josh is a very sweet guy.  He should have asked her for her phone number or something.  If I make it to the steak dinner and he's there, I'm going to try to get this infamous woman's number for him.




There wasn't a man there that night that had the courage to ask that woman for her phone number.  Had my wife not been there, I still wouldn't have had the courage.


You can't speak if you can't breathe.


Regards,


Steve


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Sep 27, 2004)

Where's all this breathlessness when I am in the room, or some of the other lovely women in the studio?  

It's just that you don't know her.  Once you know that she snores and is a toe-picker, you'll be able to talk to her.  

Or maybe she likes women, in which case - I *will* get her phone number!  BWAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Sep 27, 2004)

You are ALL freaks in Bloomington!  I like that!! 
artyon:


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Sep 27, 2004)

:lol:


----------



## JPR (Sep 27, 2004)

Feisty Mouse said:
			
		

> Where's all this breathlessness when I am in the room, or some of the other lovely women in the studio?



I would get breathless except;

1)  I am married and as such don't do the breathless stare, tongue hanging out of my mouth, eye popping goggle any more.
2)  I find it very hard to train for an hour without any oxygen.
3)  Since you are always trying to drive a plastic training knife through my vitals or smash my head in with a rattan stick, I find it necessary to concentrate on surviving and not on your stunningness.

I am sure there are other reasons, but those three come to mind.

JPR


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Sep 27, 2004)

JPR said:
			
		

> I would get breathless except;
> 
> 1) I am married and as such don't do the breathless stare, tongue hanging out of my mouth, eye popping goggle any more.
> 2) I find it very hard to train for an hour without any oxygen.
> ...


But JPR, don't you know that driving a training knife into your vitals is my most alluring trait?!?!  Geez!

:lol: :ladysman:


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Sep 27, 2004)

Feisty Mouse said:
			
		

> Where's all this breathlessness when I am in the room, or some of the other lovely women in the studio?




We try and be professional around the children.  But you ARE alluring.  Many of us worship you from afar, and would worship you from up close...but you never come to grappling class.

I will be content with going out for coffee and ice cream with you.  People in the community will see me with yet another lovely woman who isn't my wife and assume the worst.  

Oh, the scandal....



Regards,


Steve


----------



## Cruentus (Sep 27, 2004)

Feisty Mouse said:
			
		

> Where's all this breathlessness when I am in the room, or some of the other lovely women in the studio?



I am very allured by your cartoon photo... :rofl: 

oh baby....

Paul


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Sep 27, 2004)

> I am very allured by your cartoon photo... :rofl:
> 
> oh baby....


lmao - I know, cartoon avatars perfectly represent us! My hair is always bruhed and shining, for example. And I'm always smiling - especially when poking a training knife into JPR. **aaaaaa! beatific smile**



> People in the community will see me with yet another lovely woman who isn't my wife and assume the worst.


HHJH, you have quite the bevy of lovely women with whom you can lunch and coffee. Wasn't going into MA an excellent idea?!?!

Besides, everyone knows your wife is well-loved by all - and if an unaware outsider tried anything, she'd kick their butt and hand it to them on a platter. 

Even the radiant goddess steakhouse toepicker!  (Who I'm sure if a very nice young woman.)


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Sep 28, 2004)

Tulisan said:
			
		

> I am very allured by your cartoon photo... :rofl:
> 
> oh baby....
> 
> Paul




Feisty looks more like her avatar than you might imagine.  She's a cutie.

Honestly, Feisty...I sometimes wonder about my rep here in town.  I have no male friends that I hang with.  I spend all my time with beautiful women.  Either people are going to think I'm a dog or they're going to think I'm gay...even though I never go shopping with any of you and have lousy taste in clothes.

Digression...one of those lovelies has an MMA fight on November 6th.  Datu Puti, if you're free, you ought to come to Evansville and watch Julie at the "Hook and Shoot".  Regardless, I have her last fight on DVD and you can see it when you're here for the seminar.  Its an "all women" event.


Regards,


Steve


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Sep 28, 2004)

> Either people are going to think I'm a dog or they're going to think I'm gay...even though I never go shopping with any of you and have lousy taste in clothes.


Or just a kind and thoughtful man who draws women to him like flies to honey?  Eh?  Eh?!?!? 

We can work the gay thing, though.  We can go shopping. You may like it - sometimes I shop "like a man" (know what I want, go in, find item, purchase item, exit store).  

You will have to look a bit less macho, though.  Can you do that?



> Feisty looks more like her avatar than you might imagine.


laughing - except that Grecian nose, maybe.  




> Digression...one of those lovelies has an MMA fight on November 6th. Datu Puti, if you're free, you ought to come to Evansville and watch Julie at the "Hook and Shoot". Regardless, I have her last fight on DVD and you can see it when you're here for the seminar. Its an "all women" event.


I didn't realize it was an all-women event coming up.  I'm psyched to see her fight again.  She was amazing in the fight of hers I saw before.  It was a beautiful thing to behold.  I was screaming my head off cheering for her, and the stranger next to us even acquiesced to have a few ear-piercing whistles for her.  It was kewl!  (And she's not only a good fighter, but she's hot.)


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Oct 5, 2004)

hardheadjarhead said:
			
		

> Digression...one of those lovelies has an MMA fight on November 6th.  Datu Puti, if you're free, you ought to come to Evansville and watch Julie at the "Hook and Shoot".  Regardless,



Unfortunately it is the same weekend that I have Dr Gyi coming to me school. :idunno:


----------



## James Miller (Oct 8, 2004)

Datu Hartman will be flying out in the morning for the seminar. For those in attendance you are in for a treat! Good luck and have fun at the event.


artyon:


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Oct 13, 2004)

An update for those of you who expressed an interest....

We had a _great_ one-day seminar with Datu Hartman, who led us all through a Balinawak-flavor Arnis progression over the course of 6 hours.  It was well-paced, fun to watch him demonstrate, and great to see the "old folks" (adults) and the kids who were there all learn something.  I didn't realize we had so many kids interested in stickfighting!

And, of course, the steak dinner afterwards was gut-busting and impressive.    Sadly, we did not see the radiant being who we had picked out for Josh, but there must be some sort of attractiveness policy for that place - all the servers were lovely.

And, of course, no seminar weekend would be complete without trying to cram ice cream into Datu before his journey home. (We force feed because... we care!)

I had a great time, and I hope Datu Hartman will swing by our neck of the woods again!


----------



## James Miller (Oct 13, 2004)

Feisty Mouse said:
			
		

> I had a great time, and I hope Datu Hartman will swing by our neck of the woods again!


I've been told by Datu Hartman that there are already plans for a return trip.


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Oct 13, 2004)

He'll be back.  Hope the rest of you all can make it next year.  The instruction is great, the town and surrounding area are beautiful, and the food is second to none.  This was the weekend when the leaves turned...a real treat in this part of Indiana.  

We had fun, Datu.  Glad you could make it!


Regards,


Steve


----------



## Cruentus (Oct 18, 2004)

Ice Cream? I am so sure you had to "force" that on Datu Hartman with violence... lol  :roflmao: 

Seriously, sounds like it was a great event!

Paul Janulis


----------

